# Nissan May Add Two New Small Cars to U.S. Lineup



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Small cars are becoming more attractive in North America as gas prices continue to skyrocket, and Nissan is making plans to meet demand. According to a recent report, the Japanese automaker will add two new models to its production facilities in Mexico. Designed for sale in the Americas region, this could include the United States.

Nissan already builds the March/Micra for Latin America at the Aguascalientes plant and will soon add the next-generation Versa – both of which are built on Nissan's new global V architecture. The two additional models will share the same underpinnings, with one being another small car and the other a "multi purpose vehicle."

It's possible that one of these cars could be the recently-axed model that Nissan was planning to build for distribution by Smart in the U.S. There are, however, a host of other possibilities, with the previous B-segment platform being used for everything from the Nissan Juke and Cube, to the Bluebird Sylphy sedan, the Fit-like Note MPV even the NV200 light commercial vehicle.

More: *Nissan May Add Two New Small Cars to U.S. Lineup* on AutoGuide.com


----------

